# Moving to Dumaguete



## wiljo (Jan 13, 2019)

Hello everyone, I am retiring to Dumaguete area, mid this year, and I would like to chat with expats living in Dumaguete.

Chat with you soon.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Wiljo. If you have any questions about Immigration or what to bring nows the time ask.


----------



## wiljo (Jan 13, 2019)

THank you. There ar emany questions, mainly abouyt the SRRV visa. I reside in Australia and anticipate moving to Dumaguete, I will be applying via an Agent, to guide me through this process.
The questions are as follows: Assuming that all the documents are correct and complete, how long do Ineed to be in attendance, in Manila, before the SRRV and related documents are issued?
What is the preferred Bank, or reccomended bank to use for the SRRV visa?
If, my single status changes, how does tis affect the SRRV visa and the USD 10k "bond" etc
SHipping of my minimum house hold goods. I am selling all my furniture etc and only bringing my bed and clothing. What shippig, from Australia to Dumaguete is recommended?

THank you


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*SRRV questions*



wiljo said:


> THank you. There ar emany questions, mainly abouyt the SRRV visa. I reside in Australia and anticipate moving to Dumaguete, I will be applying via an Agent, to guide me through this process.
> The questions are as follows: Assuming that all the documents are correct and complete, how long do Ineed to be in attendance, in Manila, before the SRRV and related documents are issued?
> What is the preferred Bank, or reccomended bank to use for the SRRV visa?
> If, my single status changes, how does tis affect the SRRV visa and the USD 10k "bond" etc
> ...


Several expats on this forum have gone through this I haven't so hopefully they can recommend a bank for you I do have some links from previous discussions and an SRRV guide and also shipping items to the Philippines.

SRRV Guide http://www.philippineconsulatela.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/INFORMATION-GUIDE-SRRV-BY-PRA.pdf

PRA Authority https://pra.gov.ph/partners-bank/

Previous discussions https://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/747490-srrv-visa-questions.html


----------



## wiljo (Jan 13, 2019)

Thankyou,for you assistance


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

wiljo said:


> T....
> The questions are as follows: Assuming that all the documents are correct and complete, how long do Ineed to be in attendance, in Manila, before the SRRV and related documents are issued?
> What is the preferred Bank, or reccomended bank to use for the SRRV visa?
> If, my single status changes, how does tis affect the SRRV visa and the USD 10k "bond" etc
> ...


Your mileage may vary but I was 28 days start to finish.

I applied on Monday after arriving on Saturday.

There are only a select few banks that are allowed to accept SRRV deposits. I used BDO and have no issues with them.

Cannot help you on personal experience on change of status but it is my understanding that you would need to reapply and repay the 1400 application fee. I would only change if you got married and wanted your spouse to be your dependent on the SRRV.

Never shipped anything to Philippines, just my checked luggage.


----------



## wiljo (Jan 13, 2019)

Thank you, Iappreciate your advise.


----------

